# Young teen girls and period products



## grethel (Mar 14, 2009)

What kind of products do your young teens use for 'that time of the month?' Have you had success with getting them to use anything reusable or eco-friendly? My 13 year old has had her period for about 6 months now. She's doing fine with it and is responsible about changing her pads. She's recently started using tampons part of the time so she can swim. I've allowed her to choose the type and brand of products she's most comfortable with, since it's her body and it's a new thing to her, but as time goes on I'm feeling not-so-great about all the single-use, throwaway stuff I have to buy for her.

I've used a cup for many years, and supplement with mama cloth. I bought DD some cute cloth pantyliners and a stylish little zippered wet bag, but she says she feels uncomfortable using them especially at school because putting them back in the bag is "gross" and "a boy might get into my backpack and unzip the bag and see them and it would be embarrassing." I get that, I really do, so I haven't pushed the issue. Just wondering if there is any other product your young teens have used successfully? I'm thinking she's still too young and squeamish to be comfortable with a cup (not to mention, she can hardly fit a tampon in there). Maybe Sea Pearls?

What do you think - any ideas? Do you buy your daughters whatever products they prefer?


----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

I bought the cloth pads for overnight and she uses thenm on heavy days...but yeah I don't press her to use them during the day..risk is to great from her perspective....as to tampons, she wants to use them but has not been successful. So tips for helping with that would be great too.

I use cloth but for now, yeah, she is mostly using the normal not eco friendly stuff...i know how you feel but not sure there is a good alternative right now except for the eco pads but they are more expensive and still are paper.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

My 13yo dd flipped out at the very idea of reusable products. Her body, her period, entirely her choice. To be honest, I can't imagine dealing with reusable products in a jr. high school bathroom setting. There is very little privacy.


----------



## grethel (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rani*
> 
> I bought the cloth pads for overnight and she uses thenm on heavy days...but yeah I don't press her to use them during the day..risk is to great from her perspective....as to tampons, she wants to use them but has not been successful. So tips for helping with that would be great too.
> 
> I use cloth but for now, yeah, she is mostly using the normal not eco friendly stuff...i know how you feel but not sure there is a good alternative right now except for the eco pads but they are more expensive and still are paper.


My DD had a lot of trouble with tampons at first, mainly because she was trying to use the kind with a paper tube, and the ones without an applicator, and they just didn't work for her. She tried the ones with the plastic tube and she felt like that was a lot easier. My preference would be not to use the plastic, but whatever works for her is good. She only uses a few tampons a month anyway - only for specific circumstances.

I do buy her the non-chlorine eco pads also, just because I myself used to get irritated by the chemicals in the regular ones and had more cramping, so I wanted to spare her that.


----------



## skreader (Nov 19, 2008)

There's pretty much zilch on the market here made from recycled fibers or paper. I've used sponges, I've used my diaphragm. I've used OB (which at least don't have applicators). Now I have an IUD w/ progesterone and have only a bit of spotting which washes out.

When she started I bought her w/ a very slim product w/ plastic applicator and after 1 or 2 months she moved to OB (mini, small, or medium for highest flow days). She also likes disposable pads at night, I think that she's still quite young and when she's ready she might be interested in re-usable stuff. The need to conform at school is very high and if a child doesn't seek out that type of non-conformity, I would not press it.


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

When I was a teen/pre-teen, I was the sort to see out non-conformity. But I still wouldn't wear cloth pads to school!!! Yuck! I do not relish the idea of several used menstrual pads stewing in a backpack all day.

Actually, in my junior high, you couldn't take your backpack to class, and I remember at least one teacher gave me crap about my purse. So the pads would be baking in an outdoor locker all day.... Oh jeez. And I thought it was bad when public restroom trash cans go too long without being emptied.









Just saying, I can definitely see why she wants to use the environment-destroying disposable pads.


----------



## seashells (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry, mama, I don't know of any inbetween products. I know that's what you're asking.

Just to add to the chorus of what you already agree with and understand anyway, while I'm a major tree hugger and use mama cloth 100% of the time, *I* would not spend all day in a high school wearing a moon rag  Even now, as an adult  I swear, I would get a package of disposables for that purpose.

Though I actually did just think of something, but I dunno if she would like it. When I was younger, I had a pretty light flow, and I could just wad up some toilet paper and use it to line my underwear. Benefits: probably a lot more environmental, I know TP is a waste but the volume of materials is less and there's no plastic involved; you don't have to carry anything around in your backpack and have it accidentally be seen or fall out; it's certainly good to think about if you are caught without supplies; it just flushes down the toilet with everything else; it's thin. Drawbacks: not good if you have a heavy flow; sometimes the wad wiggles and ends up in the wrong position since it's not stuck on (but I've managed to size, fold and place them well enough with practice).


----------



## AmaraMonillas (Apr 7, 2010)

Things that helped me when I first used tampons:

Definitely get her plastic applicator slim tampons (like tampax pearl)

Deep breaths/relaxing before putting it in.

I used vaseline (probably water based lube or olive oil would be better) on the tampon/myself so it would slide in easier.

I would scoot really far forward on the toilet and recline while I inserted it, I found the angle was not what I expected so I had to go slow.

Make sure it is high enough that it isn't constantly rubbing on the opening.


----------



## jenplus4fr (Feb 26, 2011)

My 13yo has had her period for about a year now. I'd bought her a Diva cup, since I loved mine so much, but she decided she didn't like that idea. She started with pads, and has rarely used tampons. Last summer, I asked her if she wanted to try cotton pads, and she picked out some that she now says she prefers to the disposable. They roll/snap up very compact, and are not a problem at school. In fact, she just asked me to order some more for her. I did cloth diapers; I don't know why it took me so long to make the environmental switch for sanitary supplies!


----------



## sdm1024 (Sep 4, 2006)

What about the Instead cup. It's disposable, but it can be put in before school and taken out after school and she will use far less of those than pads or tampons.

I admit that I didn't have luck using it (and had a rather unfortunate mishap at DD5's swim lessons....brought me right back to Jr. High!) but I know many who have had a good experience it's use. The she doesn't have to worry about changing anything at school and it's a maybe a little more eco friendly.


----------



## lunagal (Aug 27, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seashells*
> When I was younger, I had a pretty light flow, and I could just wad up some toilet paper and use it to line my underwear. Benefits: probably a lot more environmental, I know TP is a waste but the volume of materials is less and there's no plastic involved; you don't have to carry anything around in your backpack and have it accidentally be seen or fall out; it's certainly good to think about if you are caught without supplies; it just flushes down the toilet with everything else; it's thin. Drawbacks: not good if you have a heavy flow; sometimes the wad wiggles and ends up in the wrong position since it's not stuck on (but I've managed to size, fold and place them well enough with practice).


@seashells. Maybe she'd like Lunapanties then? In addition to be lined with absorbent cotton fleece in the gusset panel, you can add additional removable liners in the gusset, that are held together with bands, to accomodate heavier flow. There are also lots of cute and discreet carry bag options to stash soiled pads and liners.

I do totally get it about being a teen and having to deal with reusables at school and the risk of embarrassment. It will ultimately depend on her level of comfort and maturity to handle this extra effort.


----------



## KateDavies45 (Nov 2, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seashells*
> 
> Sorry, mama, I don't know of any inbetween products. I know that's what you're asking.
> 
> ...










BTDT


----------



## onlychldisagirl (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rani*
> 
> I bought the cloth pads for overnight and she uses thenm on heavy days...but yeah I don't press her to use them during the day..risk is to great from her perspective....as to tampons, she wants to use them but has not been successful. So tips for helping with that would be great too.
> 
> I use cloth but for now, yeah, she is mostly using the normal not eco friendly stuff...i know how you feel but not sure there is a good alternative right now except for the eco pads but they are more expensive and still are paper.


As a woman who has always hated pads I cannot blame your daughter for wanting to use tampons. I remember when I got my first period we were on family summer vacation in Wis Dells. I wanted to go to the water park so bad, but my mom said if I was going to use a tampon I had to "Figure It Out", well what good advise that was. I went through 2 full boxes and still could't get it, eventually I got it, not in time to enjoy my vacation but I survived. But the reason for the post is that my friend and her baby sister are really close. Her sister got her period on summer break and she wanted to go swimming. My friend went to her moms and brought her sister into the bathroom and went through the instructions with her and then helped her until she figured it out. I don't know if you would feel comfortable with doing that with your DD, if not the plastic tip applicators are the easiest to teach yourself with IMO, even if you do help her. At least until she is comfortable using them on her own. My DD will be 11 next month and she is stinky, getting nubs (her words not mine) and armpit/pubic hair. I have been talking to her about what will come next with AF and all....She is still in denial that it will happen to her...She says no thanks mom, you can keep it for me, I don't want it!!- Oh she makes me laugh....Although we have not started talking about what options are available to her quite yet we will be soon, and I will tell her what my preference always has been, and if she decides to use tampons I would gladly do for her what my friend did for her sister. I don't want my DD to think that I didn't tell her everything that she needed/wanted to know about this wonderful/super crappy mom why me....I hate this....part of her life. I knew how that felt when my mom told me nothing about puberty, becoming a woman, or sex. And you may not like her choice to use tampons, but the fact is that these young boys are immature and just don't get it yet, tampons are the most discreet to use now. Especially for school age children. They make the click ones that can fit in the palm of your hand and be hidden.


----------



## mamahanes (Aug 5, 2014)

My 13 y/o uses U by Kotex stuff, it's multicolored and admittedly cute. She wanted tampons from the get-go, so I let her use them. She likes the 'U by Kotex Click' brand, they're sort of collapsible and little to put in her backpack. She's not allowed to use tampons at night, because I worry about TSS, so she uses U By Kotex pads, regular flow works well enough for her and she doesn't need the overnight brand. The only other thing she uses is the occasional liner, on a light day or night. 

I feel like she would flip out if I suggested anything reusable. :serious: I use reusable liners on my light days but nother further than that, just disposable pads and tampons. Using reusables at school would definitely present that problem of friends looking in her backpack and finding them, and middle schoolers would probably be a a bit (or a lot) weird about it.


----------



## lovelytyagi (Jun 30, 2014)

Give your daughter proper knowledge about the periods. You can gift her the "Menstrupedia Comic Book" which is available online at SafetyKart.


----------



## Wildflower (Nov 25, 2001)

Wow, a comic book, that's so cool! I wish Seventh Generation or other eco paper products company made pads...


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

Kotex makes a natural pad now. That's what I use, and what my daughters will use when their periods arrive..any time now. 

I do not believe tampons are good for your health in any way, and I've never used them. When my daughters are 18 they can use what they like, but I am sure after reading about tampons/pads, they will use pads. 

My girls have a small purse with supplies, and know exactly what to expect with their periods. We are very open about things and I never want them surprised or scared or embarrassed, anything...my mother did a wonderful job teaching me, and I wanted the same for them.

I have no problem with reusable, but they are not practical for me, as I am a very heavy bleeder/clotter adn it just isn't for me. We cloth diaper, though!


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

> I wish Seventh Generation or other eco paper products company made pads...


:scratch
https://shop.seventhgeneration.com/sanitary-pads/
Still higher environmental impact than reusable pads, but perhaps more convenient when away from home. I never tried these; I hated conventional disposable pads so much, and cloth ones are so much more comfortable that I don't think disposable ones are worth the "convenience" anymore.



> I have no problem with reusable, but they are not practical for me, as I am a very heavy bleeder/clotter adn it just isn't for me.


It's fine if you just prefer to use something external, but a reusable cup is excellent for reducing clots and has a large capacity.


----------

